
Covid 19 – The most logical explanation is that it comes from a laboratory - rm2889
https://www.minervanett.no/corona/the-most-logical-explanation-is-that-it-comes-from-a-laboratory/361860
======
pabo
This is very interesting, not just in terms of the controversial statement
itself, but also on a meta-level. When should a scientific community exclude a
statement from thorough discussion?

I cannot judge how well-founded his arguments are, but I think he's right with
the meta-topic: their analysis seems to meet the basic requirements of
scientific reasoning, so they deserve an open discussion. Especially because
the statement is so controversial.

(He explains that this finding, if true, may have far reaching consequences
not just on a political level, but also on how certain virology studies may or
may not be conducted in the future.)

------
dvt
It's unfortunate that so much about COVID-19 has been politicized. The truth
about many elements of this pandemic I'm sure won't be truly uncovered after
at least century has passed, if not more (when most of us will be long gone).
From death rates, to infection rates, to effectiveness of masks, to its
original source: _everything_ about the virus has become a conversational
third rail.

------
Firebrand
Mortality rate of like 0.5%, mostly targets asthmatics and old people. Pretty
lame engineering if it did come from a lab.

